# migration

## proletarios

hello i am noob on gentoo i have a server that run apache tomcat kerveros pure-ftpd ani i wont to migrate this aplicetion servers in other pc the opther pc run sams aplication servers too but i dont wont to miss these aplications do you know a tool to migrate easly the server ???

----------

## ultraincognito

As I understood you want to move the apache to a new machine, aren't you? I don't know the special tools for this but I think you can copy www-directory from /var and the configs of apache to a new machine. And compile the apache on the new machine. Does it contain a problem?

----------

## proletarios

not only apache tomcat too kerberos too pure-ftpd too the big problem is kerberos its a project from mit and i cant understant how i can migrate the clients of this aplication

----------

## proletarios

the users key becous it use the ip and udp protocols ............

----------

## Veldrin

can you be a bit more specific about that migration: Is it gentoo to gentoo, or gentoo to another linux platform.

What are you currently running? (emerge --info)

Kerberos is highly sensitive to name resolution. be sure, that you have a working dns setup.

apart from that you need the master key (could have a similar name) for the kerberos database, or at least full blown admin for that kerberos realm.

Is the new server already integrated into the kerberos realm? If not do that first.

I can give you some pointers on the migration, but I'll need some more information. And I need to look certain things up.

V.

----------

## cach0rr0

if you simply want to move your entire gentoo installation from one server to a new server, this works:

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Custom_Stage4

----------

## proletarios

we talk about gentoo to gentoo the old server have openldap a kerberos a.s apache tomcat pure-ftpd and the new havepure-ftpd  apache and some aplicetion on it i wont to migrate all the system on the new pc and don't lose anithing i believe tha the easyer way it to clone the system whith clonezilla and drop it in a virtual machine but my teacher isn't very hapy with this

it's job for o lap in my university 

* sorry with my English

----------

## proletarios

 *cach0rr0 wrote:*   

> if you simply want to move your entire gentoo installation from one server to a new server, this works:
> 
> http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Custom_Stage4

 

 :Sad:  the new server have application than i don't wont to lose so it will not help me

----------

## cach0rr0

 *proletarios wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  the new server have application than i don't wont to lose so it will not help me

 

gotcha. in that case, are both the old server and the new server gentoo machines? 

if so, check out something like:

```

quickpkg --include-config=y <packagename>

```

then port it over to the new machine.

----------

